# [Solucionado] set-hw-addr: set MAC address to 62:3F:3E:60:E0

## Fitap

Es un comportamiento extraño de NetworkManager.

Aqui les dejo la salida de messages:

```

fitap@hp-gentoo ~ $ sudo tail -200 /var/log/messages | grep set-hw-addr

Oct 10 21:31:30 hp-gentoo NetworkManager[24231]: <info>  [1476145890.2947] device (wlp0s20u4): set-hw-addr: reset MAC address to 00:C0:CA:XX:XX:XX(unmanage)

Oct 10 21:31:30 hp-gentoo NetworkManager[25936]: <info>  [1476145890.4675] device (wlp3s0): set-hw-addr: set MAC address to 62:9E:90:AA:06:B2 (scanning)

Oct 10 21:31:32 hp-gentoo NetworkManager[25936]: <info>  [1476145892.4002] device (wlp0s20u4): set-hw-addr: set MAC address to E2:13:93:7E:21:B5 (scanning)

Oct 10 21:32:17 hp-gentoo NetworkManager[25936]: <info>  [1476145937.2078] device (wlp3s0): set-hw-addr: set-cloned MAC address to 4C:34:88:XX:XX:XX (permanent)

Oct 10 21:37:17 hp-gentoo NetworkManager[25936]: <info>  [1476146237.3967] device (wlp0s20u4): set-hw-addr: set MAC address to 62:3F:3E:60:E0:2F (scanning)

```

De alguna manera NM esta clonando y no se el motivo las MAC permanentes, sin embargo cuando hago la conexion se usa la MAC permanente, asi que no me hago una idea del porque este comportamiento de NM.

Esta es la info de NetworkManager en mi sistema.

```

fitap@hp-gentoo ~ $ eix networkmanager

[?] net-misc/networkmanager

     Available versions:  1.0.12-r1 ~1.2.4 ~1.4.0 ~1.4.0-r1 {audit bluetooth connection-sharing consolekit +dhclient dhcpcd gnutls +introspection json +modemmanager ncurses +nss ofono +ppp resolvconf selinux systemd teamd test vala +wext +wifi zeroconf ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32" KERNEL="linux"}

     Installed versions:  1.4.0-r1(23:05:20 09/10/16)(bluetooth consolekit dhclient introspection ncurses nss ppp wext wifi -audit -connection-sharing -gnutls -json -modemmanager -ofono -resolvconf -selinux -systemd -teamd -test -vala ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32" KERNEL="linux")

     Homepage:            https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/NetworkManager

     Description:         A set of co-operative tools that make networking simple and straightforward

```

Donde podria revisar?

Saludos.Last edited by Fitap on Tue Oct 11, 2016 10:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Lee esto:

https://blogs.gnome.org/thaller/2016/08/26/mac-address-spoofing-in-networkmanager-1-4-0/

----------

## Fitap

Muchas gracias quillosaq por el enlace explicativo de las nuevas funcionalidades de NM, vendria bien en la wiki de Gentoo.

Saludos.

----------

